# تفسير الأحلام في المسيحية؟ هل أحلامنا من الله؟



## مورا مارون (28 مايو 2009)

*السؤال: تفسير الأحلام في المسيحية؟ هل أحلامنا من الله؟

الجواب: * هذا الموضوع غير مخصص لخدمة تفسير الأحلام. فنحن لا نقوم بتفسير الأحلام. ونحن نؤمن أن الأحلام ومعانيها شيء خاص بين الأنسان والله. ولكن هل مازال الله يتحدث من خلال الأحلام؟ أن الله قد تحدث لأناس عديدين في الكتاب المقدس من خلال الأحلام. ومثال لذلك يوسف ابن يعقوب (تكوين 5:37-10)، ويوسف خطيب العذراء مريم (متي 12:2-22)، وسليمان (ملوك الأولي 5:3-15)، وكثيرين آخرين (دانيال 1:2 و 1:7 و متي 19:27). وهناك أيضاً نبؤة يوئيل (يوئيل 28:2)، التي دونها الرسول بطرس في أعمال الرسل 17:2، والتي تذكر أن الله يستخدم الأحلام. فالأجابة المبسطة لهذا السؤال هي، نعم يستطيع الله أن يتحدث من خلال الأحلام.

 ولكن هناك فرق في كيفية تطبيقنا للحق اليوم. ويجب علينا ن نتذكر أن الكتاب المقدس قد أكمل، وهو يغطي كل ما يجب علينا معرفته من الآن والي الآبد. ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الله لا يفعل المعجزات اليوم أو يحدثنا من خلال الأحلام، ولكن يعني أن الله قد أعلن لنا أسلوب تعامله مع البشر من خلال ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس. فأي شيء يعلنه لنا الله من خلال الأحلام، أو الرؤي، الخ، يجب وأن يتفق مع ما قد أعلنه لنا في الكتاب المقدس. فلا يجب أن نضع ما هو في الأحلام فوق ما هو موجود في كلمته المقدسة. فان أختار الله التحدث لشخص في حلم ما فلابد وأن يتفق ذلك مع تعاليم الكتاب. وبما أننا نؤمن أن الكتاب المقدس هو موحي به من الله وهو كاف للتعليم فأننا نجد أنه من الصعب تعضيد فكرة أن الله يتحدث بصورة أعتيادية من خلال الأحلام، ولكن بالنظر للأمثلة الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس فأننا لا نستطيع أنكار احتمال حدوث ذلك أيضاً.

 أن كنت قد حلمت حلماً وتشعر أنه من الله، فمن الأفضل أختبار مطابقة وتوافق الحلم مع كلمة الله. و كلذلك يجب عليك أن تصلي وأن تطلب من الله أن يعلن لك ما يريدك أن تفعله (يعقوب 5:1). فأننا نجد في الكتاب المقدس أنه كلما أعطي الله شخص ما حلماً أنه أيضاً جعل تفسيره واضحاً جداً سواء للشخص نفسه أو من خلال ملاك، أو نبي (تكوين 5:40-11 و دانيال 45:2 و 19:4). فعندما يتحدث الله معنا فهو أيضاً يتأكد من أننا نفهم رسالته بطريقة واضحة.


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> أن كنت قد حلمت حلماً وتشعر أنه من الله، فمن الأفضل أختبار مطابقة وتوافق الحلم مع كلمة الله.


 

كلام سليم وموضوع مفيد يا مورا
تسلم ايدك
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (28 مايو 2009)

جميل يا مورااا +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا امة
شكرا مجدلية
​


----------



## اني بل (30 مايو 2009)

الأحلام ثلاثة أنواع: 
أحلام تأتي بسبب ما اختزن في اللاشعور من ذكريات أحداث الماضي ومن رغبات مكبوتة وأيضاً أمنيات لم تتحقق ، يقول سفر اشعياء " كما يحلم الجائع أنه يأكل ثم يستيقظ واذ ا نفسه فارغة " ( 29 : 8 )..وقد تأتي الأحلام في الليل بسبب ما اختزن في اللاشعور نتيجة لانشغال الذهن طوال اليوم بأمر ما ، في سفر الجامعة نقرأ " الحلم يأتي من كثرة الشغل ) ( جا 5 : 3 )

وهناك أحلام وراءها أرواح مملكة ابليس ( تث 13 : 1 - 5 ) يقول سفر زكريا " العرافون رأوا الكذب وأخبروا بأحلام كذب" ( زك 10 : 2 ) ..ويسمي سفر ارميا مثل هذه الأحلام بأنها " أحلام كاذبة" ( ار 23 : 32 )..

أما الأحلام العظيمة فهي الأحلام التي من الله مثل حلمي فرعون في قصة يوسف ( تك 41 : 1 - 7 ) وتلك التي رآها يعقوب ( تك 37 : 5 - 10 ) وسليمان ( 1 مل 3 : 5 ) ونبوخذنصر ( دا 2 : 28 ) والأحلام التي صاحبت ميلاد الرب يسوع ( مت 1 ، 2 )..
نعم ، أحياناً يقود الله المؤمن بواسطة الأحلام ، يقول رجل الله أليهو:
" الله يتكلم مرة وباثنتين..في حلم في رؤيا الليل عند سقوط سبات على الناس ( أي خلال النوم العميق ) في النعاس ( مابين اليقظة والنوم ) على المضجع ..حينئذ يكشف ( يفتح) آذان الناس ( آذان النفس الداخلية) ويختم على تأديبهم ( تعليماته لهم ( أي 33 : 14 - 16 ) 
مهم جداً يا عزيزتي أن لا نندفع وونتحرك بسرعة متأثرين بما رأينا في حلم ما .. فما أخطر الاندفاع ، كوني متروية وامتحني الحلم لتتأكدي انه من الله ..يجب أن تمتحن بكل تأني وتدقيق للتأكد انها من الله...
وربنا يبارككي عزيزتي​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> الأحلام ثلاثة أنواع:
> أحلام تأتي بسبب ما اختزن في اللاشعور من ذكريات أحداث الماضي ومن رغبات مكبوتة وأيضاً أمنيات لم تتحقق ، يقول سفر اشعياء " كما يحلم الجائع أنه يأكل ثم يستيقظ واذ ا نفسه فارغة " ( 29 : 8 )..وقد تأتي الأحلام في الليل بسبب ما اختزن في اللاشعور نتيجة لانشغال الذهن طوال اليوم بأمر ما ، في سفر الجامعة نقرأ " الحلم يأتي من كثرة الشغل ) ( جا 5 : 3 )
> 
> وهناك أحلام وراءها أرواح مملكة ابليس ( تث 13 : 1 - 5 ) يقول سفر زكريا " العرافون رأوا الكذب وأخبروا بأحلام كذب" ( زك 10 : 2 ) ..ويسمي سفر ارميا مثل هذه الأحلام بأنها " أحلام كاذبة" ( ار 23 : 32 )..
> ...



مشاركه مميزه والسوال ما نوع الحلم الذى بين اليقطه والنوم عندما يرى الانسان الرب يسوع فهل يفرق هنا المكان المحيط بالنائم ؟


----------



## مورا مارون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي ع الاضافة الغنية 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تمام موضوع رائع

بس ازاى نفرق بين احلام من الله واحلام مضللة من ابليس​


----------



## Kiril (8 نوفمبر 2009)

> بس ازاى نفرق بين احلام من الله


احلام من ربنا اكيد حيكون فيها وصاياه
اي شئ خارج عن وصايا المسيح فلهو من الشرير


----------



## مورا مارون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> تمام موضوع رائع
> 
> بس ازاى نفرق بين احلام من الله واحلام مضللة من ابليس​





* 

 الأفضل  مطابقة  الحلم مع كلمة الله.  
 *


----------



## مورا مارون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> مشاركه مميزه والسوال ما نوع الحلم الذى بين اليقطه والنوم عندما يرى الانسان الرب يسوع فهل يفرق هنا المكان المحيط بالنائم ؟



ممكن توضح السوال اكثر 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كيريل

شكرا مورا مارون

الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

موضوع مفيد جدا جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع ومفيد جدا
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مورا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2009)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images09/1390694710.gif


> أن كنت قد حلمت حلماً وتشعر أنه من الله، فمن الأفضل أختبار مطابقة وتوافق الحلم مع كلمة الله. و كلذلك يجب عليك أن تصلي وأن تطلب من الله أن يعلن لك ما يريدك أن تفعله (يعقوب 5:1). فأننا نجد في الكتاب المقدس أنه كلما أعطي الله شخص ما حلماً أنه أيضاً جعل تفسيره واضحاً جداً سواء للشخص نفسه أو من خلال ملاك، أو نبي (تكوين 5:40-11 و دانيال 45:2 و 19:4). فعندما يتحدث الله معنا فهو أيضاً يتأكد من أننا نفهم رسالته بطريقة واضحة.


http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images09/1390694710.gif

*موضع جميل يا مورا *
*الكتاب المقدس في رد علي كل اسئلتنا وكل استفسرتنا *
*ربنا يباركك
*

​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## meraa (18 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ويباركك ايضا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع طيب
مرسي ياميما​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي الرب يباركك


----------



## ارووجة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد و رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## Nemo (25 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك كتير


----------

